# What are you buying in this recession ? (Non-financial)



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Funny this article mentions lobster and cashmere but whatever floats your boats

http://www.examiner.com/x-3226-LA-T...hopping-10-things-to-buy-during-the-recession

I will have to look at computer memory and see if the prices have come down. I am also looking at picking up an external hard drive and maybe a trip to good ol' England in December to visit a relative.

Any big ticket purchases for you folks in this downturn ?


----------



## CJB (Apr 4, 2009)

House.


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

possibly a house and I am getting married does that count?


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

My wife and I bought a number of shares of Fossil (FOSL), The Buckle (BKE) and American Eagle (AEO) stock at the end of 2008 and beginning of 2009.


----------



## michika (Apr 20, 2009)

Consumer goods, a new bed, some items to begin our home renovations, and potentially some appliances replace the antiques we have now. Generally just doing things that relate to cheap, but big value-add upgrades to our house, and replacing things that are worn out.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

We are getting married and going to Hawaii. I've also started to look at homes prices in certain areas though we won't be ready to buy for at least 3 years


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

canabiz said:


> Funny this article mentions lobster and cashmere but whatever floats your boats
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-3226-LA-T...hopping-10-things-to-buy-during-the-recession
> 
> ...


For us, the only major purchases are materials to renovate and make additions to the house.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

Appliances and some additional home improvements to capitalize on the home renovation tax credit.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

mfd said:


> We are getting married and going to Hawaii. I've also started to look at homes prices in certain areas though we won't be ready to buy for at least 3 years


Congrats! Hawaii sounds awesome!


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Financial Highway said:


> possibly a house and I am getting married does that count?


Congrats!


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

We are planning to build a house, buy a new car and take a few trips in the next 6 to 18 months.

"I buy straw hats in the fall" J. P. Getty


----------



## apples (Apr 10, 2009)

Just bought a Sony all-in-one computer at a great price, very happy with it so far.


----------



## frdsmth9 (May 24, 2009)

My parents bought a new car in the spring, so their experience is not quite in the current economic climate, but it may be of use.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I picked up 2 GB of memory for my laptop, I spent $40 and got some money back for the original sticks

I also just bought some lobster for the family. $4.99 each, straight from New Brunswick. Cheaper than eating out


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

In one day a couple of weeks ago, we bought a new camera (Panasonic ZS1), a Taylormade R7 driver, and 2 shirts. Big spenders.

Just finished booking 2 flights, 2-week road trip through UK in August. There's a fan of the Tudor court in the household.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The only adjustment I've made to my finances so far is to triple my charitable giving, because many charities are hurting due to the reduction in donations during the recession. A few years ago I decided to increase my charitable giving to 10 percent of my gross income, but that proved to be easier to say than to do. I only gave about 1 percent last year, so I'm ramping up gradually and might make it to 5 percent this year.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Charitable Activities/Donations - its great to see others giving in this climate.

Good for you Brad


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

brad said:


> The only adjustment I've made to my finances so far is to triple my charitable giving, because many charities are hurting due to the reduction in donations during the recession. A few years ago I decided to increase my charitable giving to 10 percent of my gross income, but that proved to be easier to say than to do. I only gave about 1 percent last year, so I'm ramping up gradually and might make it to 5 percent this year.


I have increased my charitable donations this year as well. Good going Brad!


----------



## mogul777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Charity is a good one, helping friends that are worse off - just don't expect it back, audio gear, travel, vehicle, etc.


----------

